# Home made dust collection



## Tom B. (Dec 8, 2019)

Saw this on YouTube today. Interesting & expandable too, with the right creativity. I suppose a person could 'supersize' it by using larger buckets or drums perhaps & an old furnace blower. Although you may have to take into consideration the effects of the volume of air moving & cubic area inside the containers when up-scaling it. Worth a look anyway, thought I'd share.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WnitgYFnE0

The 2nd from him is a useful "hack" of sorts.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgCam8t3670


----------

